# Preventive weed management



## tbill0511 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey everyone,
What's a good weed management program to get on for grass and alfalfa? I don't have any real weed problems now but more so as a preventative measure. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is that a mix of grass and alfalfa or each straight?

Regards, Mike


----------

